# Oh dear, i think it might be bad...



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Not been on here for abit, ive been enjoying life in my GTR until tonight...

Nipped down to the chippy for tea and on the way home i noticed it missing at lowish revs 2/3000. I pulled onto the drive and realised i was being followed by the biggest cloud of white (it was dark but it looked white) smoke from the exhaust :bawling: I switched it off and the turbo time kept it going and all i could do was stand and watch this smoke just keep coming and coming and coming.

The engine sounded different too but im guessing this was down to the misfiring.

Any ideas? I immediatley though head gasket but i tbh i know nothing about engines.

Ill have to wait until Saturday now until i can look in day light, thats if i can bare to look :bawling:

Thanks,
James


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How was the cars power? Did it pull ok?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I didnt really get chance to check tbh. It was missing but still accelerated, i was only a couple of hundered yards away from my drive when i noticed it.


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

sorry I can't help 
Hope it's not to bad and you get it fixed asap


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Me too! Im skinto, just brought a new house and got another baby due in July!

It was only last week i seriously thought about selling it for something diesel with four doors!

Not now eh, im screwed...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Dropped a turbo ?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Dropped a turbo ?




Does sound that way?


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

Turbo pipe hasn't just popped off has it?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I hope so! Ill have a look tomorrow in the daylight and let you know my findings! 

Check turbo pipes, then what? Look for oil round them? Oil in cooler pipes?

Whats the thing to look out for?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Squattingnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

check your radiator cap and oil cap for brown mayonaise type stuff, thats indicative of head gasket failure.

Dont suppose u got to smell the smoke did you? if it smells sweet its coolant which could also be head gasket.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Right, i checked the rad, no water in it so i filled it up and it was all red/brown as is the other little tank with the nozzle on top of it.

After running the engine for about 30 seconds (wich sounded and seemed to be normal) revved fine etc and then it started to bleed from the exhaust....



















Its ok, ive prepared myself....hit me with the bad news....:bawling:

Thanks,
James


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

not a mechanic but either headgasket or cracked block?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i'd say head gasket in my uneducated opinion but best be safe and get a garage to check it out asap, unlucky pal


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

If you get a compression test done this will help a lot. 

Should be about the same reading for all cylinders
Any one cylinder (or two next to each other) down a lot probably means headgasket.

Fingers crossed


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, thanks guys. Ill get a compression test done and see where we go from there. Its bloody typical, the wife and i have driven for the last 10 years without anything happening, 3 weeks ago she had a bump and the cars still waiting for a front bumper from Subaru Japan, were told by the body shop it will be another month... then this happens! 

No cars = Nightmare!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

My head gasket went about 1.5 years ago-but I had no water out of the exhaust and little water loss from the rad.
I'm no expert but I would suspect the block is cracked?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Never seen that before, i've heard of white smoke and blue smoke comming out of the exhaust but not pure coolant  hope you can sort it out soon. Cant believe the amount of engine failures on here lately ...


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I've heard of coolant getting that far out the exhaust, but never on a Skyline. It was always the head gasket on the other cars I've heard it happening on.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Strange one !!! Going out on a limb here as a guess ! No antifreeze, water froze and cracked a water way or head bolts snapped ?

My 2p is that a blown HG would have been gradual, this seems to have happened very quick ?


----------



## xanavi1 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'd say Turbos blown


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Its had antifreeze in since ive had it (4 years) although there is alot of brown rusty coloured water about, is this usually a result of no antifreeze?

If a turbo`s blown why would water come from the exhaust within seconds of the engine being started on tickover?

Im not questioning your knowledge, just curious? I have absolutley no idea about these things.

Its never used oil or water up until Friday when it decided to empty the rad out the exhaust!

Thanks,
James


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

it could be dumping the water that cools the turbos straight in the exhaust.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

although after just reading the first post this wouldnt make it misfire, sounds pretty terminal tbh as the water must be getting in the cylinder from block / head to cause the misfire.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

if the intercooler is full of water then its a possibility the water got in the chamber from the inlet. run it with the rad cap off as the water will volcano if its internal as the cylinder pressure is higher than the water pressure.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, ill have a go after work tomorrow. I know this sounds daft but is there risk of harming it further by running the engine (for testing)?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

When i started it yesterday it ran ok, revved it a little and no missfire.


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

try removing all your spark plugs and see if theres any water damage to the plugs or one abnormaly clean, as said befor try to get hold of a compression tester


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

What was the outcome of this?


.


----------



## zoogle (Apr 7, 2008)

Ludders said:


> What was the outcome of this?
> 
> 
> .


Would be interested too.


----------



## Bladebird (Dec 20, 2005)

Hard luck mate, Im in same sort of a state. Out of interest guys, what would normal compression readings for a gtr33 vspec in Ilbs/in2, turning engine over with throttle open and hot? ( mine...82,70,122,150,137,140 ).


----------



## zoogle (Apr 7, 2008)

Bladebird said:


> Hard luck mate, Im in same sort of a state. Out of interest guys, what would normal compression readings for a gtr33 vspec in Ilbs/in2, turning engine over with throttle open and hot? ( mine...82,70,122,150,137,140 ).


should be in the 150-160 range with a maximum deviation of 15 IIRC between them.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi all, Im back! Its been a sad old 4 month watching it get covered in bird shit and the local kids throwing stones at it! So finally i thought enough was enough, a mate of myn came round fully tooled up and we removed the spark plugs LOL, the compression tester came out and i was getting 120/130 on all cylinders until we got to no. 5, this was at 90, still fully motivated we carried on to no.6 and got another 130 but then... like the icelandic volcano orange liquid started spitting out of no.5. Its strange and maybe someone knows why, on no.1 the engine turned over perfectly well sounding like a battery drill but no.2, 3, 4 and 5 were more pulsed as if the battery was going. As soon as the water started coming out of no.5 (during no.6`s test) the pulsing cleared and it was back to sounging like a battery drill (constant noise/movement).

The engine was stone cold and hadnt been turned over for nearly 3 month before the no.1 test.

We checked the oil via the dipstick and that was double what it should be and looked brown/cloudy and definatley has water in it.

After cleaning the water up, i just looked at it, it felt like i was at a funeral, just thinking what now? I suppose i could rig it up to a 12v PSU and make an interesting front garden water feature!

I look forward to you comments/ideas.

Thanks,
James


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

well mate, i have just read your first post and remember it from ages ago. I then skipped to your last post thinking it was going to say "all fixed" but it dont. 



Anyway you have loads of water in number 5 bore by the sounds. This could be headgasket, cracked head maybe or block. 

I would defo pull the head off and give it a clean up. Find the issue and repair. If budget dont allow then i would still remove the head and clean water up and cover in oil to protect the metal.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Besides donating the car to me, get out the tools and disassemble the engine, repair it and drive the car again!

I think the first solution is the best


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

still got to pull mine apart yet because of water in the oil and low compression on 1 - 2 - 5 - 6 but waiting till i can afford a compressor so i can do the leak down test and also use the compressor for air tools later on, bit depressing but ive got use to it sitting off the road for quite some time now


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

I had similar symptoms a while back, oil in the water, but luckily no water in oil. Compression tests were all fine and solid though. Turned out to be a cracked head, decided to get it repaired rather than a new one as have had nice porting and polishing done to the head. Repair was £500ish from a specialist, labour was £1000ish (20hrs) via TR Racing. 

Hope it's either that or head gasket rather than the block mate.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Hmmmm, thanks. Im not sure what to do, i certainly havn`t that kind of cash lying around! It might have to go as a non-runner!

Bloody thing.


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd say headgasket failure. Have a go at stripping it in your spare time. Be a shame to sell it if you have owned it for a while.


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

any news on this??


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

i'll go for cracked block


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Very comforting ! :bawling:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

*Head removal*

Hi all, its been a long time but yesterday i got the first glimpse of possibly driving my GTR again! My fearless mate turned up tooled up and begun to rip chunks off the RB26.

After reading a few threads/posts on here he decided to remove the head complete with inlet plenium, exhaust manifold and turbos. We took off everything we could see and feel, dropped the exhausts off and the two small turbo braces from the underside but the head just wont move.

Are there some secret bolts or brackets round the back or under the plenium that he missed?

Unfortunatley time got the better of us and we had to give up, so any suggestions before Saturday will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
James


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

there is a small bolt at rear of head that bolts the head to block. Never taken head off with engine in car so not sure if its easy to get to, i guess near impossible lol


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to see you haven't given up on it mate!
Sorry i could be of no use tho.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Matty, surely somebody has managed it, just need to find them.

Jim, not given up yet.....im saving that for when the heads off!


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

There are 4 little bolts in the corners of the head. Hopefully this photo will help you locate them.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Just found this in the bible, i bet its them little buggers!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Thaaks Clive, that diagram only shows 3 but you have said 4, is there another one lurking in the darkness?


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Probably just 3 then... my bad!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

No bad, thanks for the help.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

G18RST said:


> Right, i checked the rad, no water in it so i filled it up and it was all red/brown as is the other little tank with the nozzle on top of it.
> 
> After running the engine for about 30 seconds (wich sounded and seemed to be normal) revved fine etc and then it started to bleed from the exhaust....
> 
> ...


I think it's your cars time of the month. Maybe get a tampon from America.

Sorry, it's not really a helpful reply but I couldn't help it.:nervous:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes 3 off em and seeing the quantity off water, my bet is on a cracked block...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

G18RST said:


> Just found this in the bible, i bet its them little buggers!




There the ones at the back of the head i was talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

In a worst case scenario a complete bottom end currently for sale in the for sale section for £650, not pennies by any means but not the end of the world either (a running car will be worth a lot more if u wanted to sell it)


----------



## deep_space (Jan 27, 2010)

hopefully its just a mullered headgasket between 5 and a waterway


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry to hear about your car troubles and i too would guess at a cracked block but hopefully im wrong. Either way its probably worth planning for the worst and hopefully it will not be as bad. hmm maybe time for a tb48 engine swap?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for comments/suggestions guys, i have been looking at prices of blocks, on their own and complete. Tomorrow ill get them 3 bolts out and pull the head off, ill charge the camera up!

Is someone going to tell me what a tb48 is?

James


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Nissan TB engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

im gonna guess at cracked block in the 5th. its nice to see people percivere with problems as opposed to just breaking it. especially after all this time. i hope you get it sorted mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

99% sure cracked block

i had EXACTLY the same thing happen to me last year. all was fine, then all of a sudden misfire and plumes of smoke followed by water. on no. 5 as well.


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

u cant be serious ... how the hell can they just crack like that for no reason !?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bucharest said:


> u cant be serious ... how the hell can they just crack like that for no reason !?


There is always a reason. 

Could be lack of water
Air block
Distorting block due to knackered engine mount

.
.
.
. could be many reasons why.


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

its way too common with these blocks tho ... ridiculous.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

mainly 33 blocks not 32 or 34 or RRR as these are stronger.
mine happened after a lot of stop starting. one day. start - hammer it - stop. repeated about 5 times. then bang!
expansion & contraction are powerful forces!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

*"Just whip the head off" he said!*

Well, if nothing else its been an interesting afternoon 

after a few hours of tugging, cutting, and spannering it came off.



















Baring in mind that its been sat for 18 months with water in it, i wasnt surprised to find this...

No.5










No. 6










And this is the gasket...

No. 5




























From the under side(block)










And no. 2



















Why are the metal rings bent?

By the time we got it out it had gone dark so a good inspection of the bolck and head wasnt possible although nothing really jumped out at us.

I look forward to any comments/suggestions......:nervous:

Thanks,
James


----------



## deep_space (Jan 27, 2010)

Shit that is going to take some cleaning. That head gasket is well and truly fudged


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

Gotta say, I read this post from the start and all along thought, it's just the head gasket. 

That's a mess in there but looking at it, I'd doubt that the block's ripped. Won't know until a clean and inspection of course but I'd be pretty confident going by the way water's run through the gasket and the distortion in the mating surface on no. 5. 

Very interested to hear about the outcome though. Only cos it's not me having to do it though. Good luck buddy.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi all, ive not given up!

Ive spoke to a few non skyline familiar mechanics an the general opinion is that i should skim the head. Is this right? If so, what do i have taken off and what thickness gasket shoud be fitted after?

The nights are getting brighter and longer, with out BGT im lost and mght aswell put my time to good use 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

James


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Take it to an engineering company and ask them to take off the minimum needed to make the head flat. Then add this thickness to the stock head gasket thickness, job done.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Personally, I would be worried about all the water that has been sat in the sump for the last 2 years!

I'm no expert, hopefully one will be along in a minute, but I would be taking the engine out and stripping it to check the crank isn't rusty. Wouldn't be suprised if it needs reboring too. If it had been fixed straight away, I'm sure it would have been easier and cheaper.

Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

*Im not the terminator but..... I AM BACK!*

Ok, anybody with any degree of sanity would have got rid three years ago! Not me.... I let it sit there with my good intentions going to waste, three years of the odd clean when I had the energy, the odd snow covering...

Well, last week something happened, I cant explain what (it might have been the sun) but I thought **** it, im going to do something, I opened the bonnet to find.........half an engine and lots of surface rust!

It was messy so took a few bits off and attacked it with the rust beater...

After a bit of silver hammerite it looked like this...

Yes, a bit gash but better than rust grey! I then started to wonder what the rest of it looked like so I started removing (more) bits and got it looking like this!


What a S****y mess, back down to wilko`s for a wire brush and black hammerite, after a few hours it started looking a little better.

And by Sunday evening all back together (apart from the engine).

All the bits have been sat around in the garage for a while now so I cleaned them up as well and added a some paint where necessary (And yes, that is one of them £3 keyrings on the oil filler cap).






I brought a full gasket set last week so the plan is to get the head skimmed next week, fit new valve seals and get it rebuilt, hopefully pretty soon! 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Ex-Evo Dave (Jun 28, 2013)

Ouch, hope those bores are ok having had that water sitting in them for so long, did they clean up ok? Cars hate being stood up and always seem to start rusting when they are, you seem to nipped that in the bud there though mate


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i would suggest that you require a total rebuild after the water ingress into the engine,and the amount of time its been sitting in the engine.take your time and get the block rehoned,new oil pump new water pump and new rings and bearings,and you will have a strong engine.once again for many years enjoyment.and maybe polish the crank as well


simon


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for your comments/advice. If I drop the sump and there's no water in there, will crank work still be necessary? 

When I turn the engine with a socket, it moves freely without any trouble at all. With the gasket going between a water bore and cylinder, why would water be in the bottom end? As far as im aware it didn't get into the oil, it all came out the exhaust.

Im a million miles away from being a YTS mechanic never mind an expert so your comments are very much appreciated.

James


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

G18RST said:


> We checked the oil via the dipstick and that was double what it should be and looked brown/cloudy and definatley has water in it.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


Why will the bottom of the engine have water in it - because you told us that earlier, as above. 

You will definitely need at the least a good clean up of the block, get it crack checked, clean the internals, the oil pump suction, sump, etc. Do yourself a favour, do it slowly but do it right. You have come so far with your patience and perseverance; don't shoot yourself in the foot now.

Take the engine out and get a knowledgeable mechanic to have a look into it and get it done right. Take your time and do it if money is an issue. 

Even if you can't get the work done on it, you NEED to take that engine out and strip it so no more damage is done with the water sitting inside of it or water ingress with time. 

Good luck mate. I salute you for your patience


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

xxfr said:


> Why will the bottom of the engine have water in it - because you told us that earlier, as above.
> 
> You will definitely need at the least a good clean up of the block, get it crack checked, clean the internals, the oil pump suction, sump, etc. Do yourself a favour, do it slowly but do it right. You have come so far with your patience and perseverance; don't shoot yourself in the foot now.
> 
> ...


I think ill have to read this thread again! Its been so long, I cant even remember what ive done or written! 

Your right though, its been there long enough, no point in rushing now .

James


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

We'll, 4 years on and it's passed an MOT with one advisory, cost £241 for a years insurance and I've been driving the old girl round!

Here's how she looks with a fresh bit of paint on my wheels!







Summers on its way so If you see me wasting petrol, give me a wave :wavey:

James


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Well done. This was one of the first threads I read when I joined. Glad you got the car running and it looks great


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

JTJUDGE said:


> Well done. This was one of the first threads I read when I joined. Glad you you the car running and it looks great


Thanks Judge!


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good work! Must admit, I didn't think this thread would end well so I'm glad you've pulled through and got it back on the road - you must be chuffed!


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats on getting it finished. Would you mind confirming what you did in the end? Other than working mainly on my skyline collection... I've a project car I bought some time ago in a similar condition... and like you - not a mechanic (though I've enough experience dropping blocks and gearboxes etc), but up for getting tuck in.
Happy to here by PM if you prefer...

Again though - congrats


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Congratulations on your success.



.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> although after just reading the first post this wouldnt make it misfire, sounds pretty terminal tbh as the water must be getting in the cylinder from block / head to cause the misfire.


Sounds similar to my issue, water out of the exhaust...


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy ending.. Whoop whoop


----------



## tomski999 (Mar 20, 2014)

Congratulations !


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delayed response.....it was the head gasket, totally perished.

Regards,
James


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

hats off for persevering. did you strip/inspect the bottom end or just clean the bores?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Just gave the bores a good clean up, it was a risk i guess but i just didn't have the cash to go all in... there was so much oil in the bottom end from me coating the pistons/bores once a month or so, i used to paint it on with a paint brush! all over the block face, pistons and bores using the cam pulleys too turn it over. I've done just under a thousand miles since it was rebuilt so its ready for a flush and oil change.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't flush it,just change oil and filter.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

What a read this was. Good to see it all ended up fine. But i have to say this mate. Call genus and tell them that you have broken the longest head gasket replacement record.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Do a compression test to make sure all the rings have bedded in evenly.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

great work dude! long time coming but great work! haha

what colour is the cam covers painted? any pics fitted? looks great!


----------

